# chevy cruze wheel stud finder



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello everyone..first of all I want to thank you for reading my post. I am in need of ten new lug studs for the rear wheels on my cruze LT. it has drums on the back. I want to know if there is any way possible I can find studs the same size as mine from another vehicle that are much stronger. These are a M12X1.5MMX52MM with a knurl diameter of 12.77mm and a shoulder length of 11MM. It also has the blank starter space before the threads to safely start the nut. If anyone can help me, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am curious, why do you need stronger studs? Longer I would understand but "stronger"?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The GM ones are too soft and ive gone through three sets of oem ones from factory for the rear. they just twist right off. Im not sure why. Overtorquing them is not the reason why. I put in a set of dorman ones at my friends shop and they all torqued to 100 ft ibs just fine. the three sets broke at 75 ft ibs. Weird I know.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The GM ones are too soft and ive gone through three sets of oem ones from factory for the rear. they just twist right off. Im not sure why. Overtorquing them is not the reason why. I put in a set of dorman ones at my friends shop and they all torqued to 100 ft ibs just fine. the three sets broke at 75 ft ibs. Weird I know.


If you're going through studs, you're over torquing them. And if you think you're not, you are. No one else on this forum has ever had an issue with their studs shearing right off, and you've gone through three sets [really?] now so you didn't get a bad bunch of weak studs.

End result, stop over torquing them dude, if this was a one time issue I'd have your back, but after three sets, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you misunderstood what I all said originally. Ill say it again.
I put in a set of dorman lug studs and they torqued just fine. The others didn't want to very well. Plus ill take my good friends word for it that I had a bad batch of studs. I know two other people that had the same issue with theirs when they took theirs in for a rotation. So its not me. I take my wheels off every once in awhile to clean them and clean the wheel Wells and they torque just fine now. Its easy for anyone on here to go against another persons opinion because they aren't there and don't know the situation. Just like what your doing now by accusing me of causing damage to my own car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I think you misunderstood what I all said originally. Ill say it again.
> I put in a set of dorman lug studs and they torqued just fine. The others didn't want to very well. Plus ill take my good friends word for it that I had a bad batch of studs. I know two other people that had the same issue with theirs when they took theirs in for a rotation. So its not me. I take my wheels off every once in awhile to clean them and clean the wheel Wells and they torque just fine now. Its easy for anyone on here to go against another persons opinion because they aren't there and don't know the situation. Just like what your doing now by accusing me of causing damage to my own car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I just don't think that the studs are that weak on our Cruzes for you to go through three sets is all.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Found this on Google, hope this is of some help.

Wheel Tech - Wheel Lug Torquing


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> If you're going through studs, you're over torquing them. And if you think you're not, you are. No one else on this forum has ever had an issue with their studs shearing right off, and you've gone through three sets [really?] now so you didn't get a bad bunch of weak studs.
> 
> End result, stop over torquing them dude, if this was a one time issue I'd have your back, but after three sets, you're doing something wrong.


I've had issues with the OEM studs breaking off when torqued to the recommended 100 ft/lbs. I did use a torque wrench (a Craftsman made in the States), and a deep-well socket. I snapped 2 studs off, one on the front and one on the back. Others have had similar issues. It appears that those of us who rotate tires more often, or switch between summers and winters and rotate the sets once they're on, have more issues. I take my wheels off about 4-5 times a year, or more than the average person. 

Backing the torque off to 80 ft/lbs, or what a tire expert over at BITOG helped me determine was the correct torque for the alloys on my Cruze, stopped the OEM ones from snapping.

Even that TireRack article says that 12x1.5mm lugs are typically 80 ft/lbs. Not the 100 ft/lbs the owner's manual lists.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Found this on Google, hope this is of some help.
> 
> Wheel Tech - Wheel Lug Torquing


I saw this on tire racks website not too long ago I think when I was shopping around for new tires lol. I sorta do my lugnuts the opposite way...but its very similar to what the article showed. But thanks for showing me this.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

ARP studs for the win


----------

